# Maiden mare



## Arianna (Jul 27, 2022)

Best ways to get a maiden mare in foal? Bred her every other day for 8 days and she didn't take.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Jul 28, 2022)

Might need to get a culture done.


----------

